# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  تحديث EMUI 10 يعمل الآن على أكثر من 10 ملايين جهاز على الصعيد العالمي

## mohamed73

مع إنتقال المزيد والمزيد من الأجهزة إلى EMUI 10، حققت شركة Huawei  إنجازًا مهمًا جديدًا يتمثل في تواجد تحديث EMUI 10 الذي يستند على نظام  Android 10 الآن على أكثر 10 ملايين جهاز.
 يأتي هذا الإعلان مباشرة من رئيس قسم البرمجيات في شركة Huawei، السيد  Wang Chenglu. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم الإعلان لأول مرة عن تحديث EMUI 10  في شهر أغسطس الماضي، وبدأ بشق طريقه لأول مرة إلى سلسلة هواتف Huawei P30  Series في شهر سبتمبر الماضي. وفيما يلي قائمة بالأجهزة التي إنتقلت  بالفعل إلى EMUI 10، ولكن خذ بعين الإعتبار أن بعض الهواتف تحمل العلامة  التجارية Honor والتي تعمل بروم MagicUI 3.0.  Huawei P30Huawei P30 ProHuawei Mate 20 ProHuawei Mate 20XHuawei Mate 20X 5GHuawei Mate 20 RS Porsche DesignHuawei Mate 10Huawei Mate 10 ProHuawei Mate 10 Porsche DesignHuawei Mate RS Porsche DesignHuawei P20Huawei P20 ProHuawei nova 5 ProHuawei nova 4Huawei nova 4eHuawei Mate 20 liteHuawei Enjoy 10 PlusHuawei Enjoy 9sHonor 8XHonor 9XHonor 9X ProHonor 10 LiteHonor 20iHuawei MediaPad M6 10.8Huawei MediaPad M6 8.4Huawei Mate 20 X 5GHuawei Enjoy 10 PlusHuawei Maimang 8 (المعروف أيضًا بإسم Huawei P Smart+ 2019)Huawei Maimang 7 (المعروف أيضًا بإسم Huawei Mate 20 Lite)
 يتم إضافة المزيد من الأجهزة إلى هذه القائمة، خذ Huawei Nova 5T  على سبيل المثال. الهواتف الأقدم في هذه القائمة هي سلسلة هواتف Huawei  Mate 10 Series، والتي تم إصدارها في أواخر العام 2017. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

